# Aromatherapywebsite.com



## reallyrita (Sep 18, 2008)

I am fairly new to using essential oils in my soaps.  I have a small collection...mostly from New Directions, Whole Foods, and a few other of the FO suppliers who also sell some EO's.  I have mostly used lavender in soaps, although recently I made a rosemarry-tea tree oil soap for DD.  I want to move into using more EO's.  I ordered and received a few EO's from a company called Aromatherapywebsite.  They are in Renton,WA.  My order was beautifully packed, I got a whole bunch of free samples, and the EOs smell divine.  No problems so far.  I have not soaped any of them as I just got this order yesterday.  I could not find them on the Scent Review. They have been around for 8 years.  Their prices are competitve not cheap.  If anyone has had experience with their oils that they would be willing to share with me, I would really appreciate hearing from them.  I am in the middle of selling a house (not the one I am living in, thank goodness) and may not get to making up a batch of soap in the near future.  Everyday, it seems, there is something I must attend to with this impending sale.  I will be glad when it is over and I get just stay home in my soaping clothes all day.


----------



## digit (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the web site, ReallyRita! I just went over there to take a look around. Bookmarked for a later order.   

Digit


----------

